# Question about printing 35mm shots with a 50mm lens



## Zak_Attack (Nov 14, 2012)

Hello all!

I have been shooting a lot recently and decided to pick up an enlarger and start printing! Picked up a Durst M 600 which came with a Schneider-Kreuznach Componon 50mm lens and a Unicolour 75mm lens and of course a pack of paper. Printing all the pictures I've been saving up for the past 5 years and got some great results but I used the 75mm lens the whole time. I read that when printing 35mm you should use the 50mm lens but when I put it in I cant seem to get the neg in focus. It stays just a hair out of focus. Whats the deal? Am I doing something wrong? I read something about needed some sort of extender tube, could this be my issue?

Thanks for all your help!
Cheers,
Zak


----------



## timor (Nov 14, 2012)

Zak_Attack said:


> I read something about needed some sort of extender tube, could this be my issue?


Hi Zak, welcome to the forum. What city you from ?
I never used M600 but the logic says shorter focal length, shorter distance from neg to the lens. If your 50 mm is all the way up and still you cannot get the right focus it would suggest, that there is something already installed, some extension for the longer 75 mm lens. But I might be wrong.
Here is Durst M600 manual:
http://www.jollinger.com/photo/cam-coll/manuals/enlargers/durst/Durst_M600.pdf
On page 15 they deal with lenses and mounting boards.


----------



## Zak_Attack (Nov 15, 2012)

Timor,

I am from Windsor! I looked in the manual and came up with nothing  Thanks for the efforts though. I am wondering if it could have something to do with the mounting board. It did come with an extra one. Ill try swapping boards and see what it gives me.

Cheers


----------



## timor (Nov 15, 2012)

Hi. It looks like on different displays the info is on different pages. Sorry.
There is a chapter titled "Lenses ans lens panels" and it is saying, that Durst M600 normally uses SIXPLA lens panel with 75 or 80 mm lens. For 50 mm lens SIXTUB tube should be used. There is a SIXTIF tube for 28-35 mm lenses. 50 mm lens has to be closer to the negative then 80 mm so I am thinking you have SIXPLA panel installed. 
The question is, if you have SIXTUB somewhere.


----------



## Zak_Attack (Nov 17, 2012)

Timor youve solved it! When I got my enlarger the guy at the shop installed my lens on a sixpla and put the sixtub board into a box and told me it was an extra. Put my 50mm onto the sixtub and voila! in focus negs!

Thanks for your help!


----------



## timor (Nov 17, 2012)

No problem, glad I could help. Good luck and have a fun in the darkroom.


----------



## Helen B (Nov 17, 2012)

Don't forget to adjust, or at least check, the lampholder with the 50 mm lens in place for even illumination.


----------



## timor (Nov 17, 2012)

Helen, isn't Durst M600 a diffuser ?


----------



## Helen B (Nov 17, 2012)

Is it? Oops. I thought it was one of those reflex condenser Dursts. My mistake, forget what I said.

Edit: now I see that there is (or should be) a diffuser between the lamp and the condensers.


----------



## Zak_Attack (Nov 19, 2012)

Diffuser is in place and diffusing lovely


----------

